# The juice mixer deluxe



## dombank (23/12/20)

Hi guys,

Just want to shout out to 

@ivc_mixer 

A+ grade quality juice and can change it according to your taste.

But when it comes to service and efficiency - I have never experienced someone as amazing as this.

He is my number 1 go to juice provider.

Would recommend 11/10 - best Juices I have had in the last 3 years.

Regards, 

Dom

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (23/12/20)

I agree fully his juices are what they say they are @ivc_mixer is a genius mixer.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------

